# my first TUT! a lot of pics.....



## shlomit_mp (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, this is gonna be long.... sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1) i won the professional case of OFRA and i wanted to try it out, so everything here is from that case. (sorry for not using mac...)
2) here is my beautyfull mom!
3) mixing the concealers i've evened out all the brown and red spots.
4) i put a liquid make up on her face and eyes.
5) i put a golden shade on the eyelid.
don't go away... the rest is on the way...


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 28, 2006)

*part 2*

6) i blend this shade from the outside of the eye fold in, for about 1/3 of the eye, and also blend it a bit on the eyelide
7) i highlighted the iner corner of the eye, and also the eyebrow bone
8 ) i went over the lashes line with a green pencil
9) i blended the pencil with a dark blue shade
10) i went over the eyebrows with these 2 shades


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 28, 2006)

*part 3*

11) i put a green eye pencil in here eye
12) i blended it down under the lower lashes with a dark blue shade
13) clean up all messy shades with a sponge or a fresh towel, final make up touch ups and powdering.
14) mascara!
15) bronzing and blushing (just follow the errows :.)


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 28, 2006)

*part 4... the end :.)*






 finaly... the last part...
16) paint here lips with a natural lipliner
17) i mixed these 3 lipsticks
18 ) for a deeper colour, a put a little bit of these 2 shades on the lips
19) and here is my mom, ready 2 go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i made another tut with this case on my sister, i hope i can upload it in the next couple of days :.)
have a great weekend!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice


----------



## vveinee (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## nivea (Nov 11, 2007)

Very hopefull tutorial, thank you


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

it's nice.but hard to follow as pictures aren't on the same page


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2007)

great tutorial


----------



## Chpidou (Nov 12, 2007)

Very good job !


----------



## frocher (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice tut!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow you made her look very wonderful!

How did you win that kit because I love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2007)

very nice


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lovely, your mom must've felt like a princess. Thank you for the tutorial


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

wow. your mother is beautiful without makeup, but she is also a great model. she rocks the makeover well. you did a great job.


----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!  Your mom looks great.  Fantastic makeover.


----------

